# More topwater pigs!



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Went out early today for a few hours. Six fish in about 3 hours. Here's the best two...I'd venture 3-4 lbs each. Also caught a nice two pounder on a drop-shot.





















Toku


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice fish....congrats! 
Did you get the LURE yet? I'm curious to hear what you think!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Nice fish....congrats!
> Did you get the LURE yet? I'm curious to hear what you think!


Thanks bud!

I got them today! I haven't had a chance to throw them yet, but they look sweet!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice fish! I can't seem to get a topwater largemouth this year : (........i want to hear that "swoosh" so bad

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice! I would guess the one would be in the 4-5 pound range. Congrats.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome fish! This is what I caught the other night on a buzzbait.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish man. You've got the Summer top-water bite down don't ya?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice,very nice. Seems you've been slamming them on topwaters so far this year. Keep up the awesome work and very nice pics BTW.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks for the kind words guys!

I have that funny look on my face in the second one cause I was talking...that's not an "Ike face". Hahaha!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha! Yeah! I saw a kid the other night due some decent damage on Hula Poppers. Him and his buddy got 7. No pigs but they were hitting farely well


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

That place looks familiar!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> That place looks familiar!


Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm gettin them on swimbaits and got some Daiwa stickers for ya!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> I'm gettin them on swimbaits and got some Daiwa stickers for ya!


Sweet! I threw a Giron for a bit but got no takers. Probably not a good day/time for it.

I like stickers!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Tokugawa,
Congradulatoins on some fine topwater hawgs! 

My brother caught this 17" Lg.mouth on a Scum Frog, Monday morning.










Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

without question, there is no better way to catch a fish than the topwater strike. looks like you have it rockin right now!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I got a buddy who lives on a pond thats never fished. So we hit it for 10 min with topwater. 15min later. We had 10 Bass. No pigs. Just a lot of them.


----------

